# What forums do you prowl?



## 67mike (Feb 20, 2014)

Besides this one obviously;-)


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

My go-to forums are:

The Gear Page
Gearslutz
Watchuseek
UADForum (This one is fairly recent for me)


----------



## ThatGingerMojo (Jul 30, 2014)

I am new to forums. I have always relied on Facebook, twitter etc for my gear chat. But with some time free at work and a little time on the internet, I felt it was time to really connect with people who took music seriously not just facebookers posting their favorite music videos. This will be my primary forum, however, I am interested in checking out others if they come recommended.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

There are 2 other forums I frequent. 
One of then is called "Mustangworld" where I somehow have 33,761 posts over a 10 year span. It's a pretty rough place. Sort of a "eat or be eaten" crowd. The other one is called the "heavy equipment forum" where I mostly just help people out with repairing a certain type of obsolete equipment I specialized in back in the day.
Other forums have come & gone but these are the three that stuck.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

vintage sled, canadian cyclist, xc skier forum, faster skier, sno goer


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

tdpri
freestompboxes.com
diystompboxes.com
offsetguitars.com
im not much of a poster anywhere other than here though.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Guitars Canada, of course. 8)
The Gear Page
ZTalk
Telecaster Guitar Forum, tdpri

I'm registered at ILF, The Hamer Fan Club and Ernie Ball Fourms, but rarely post there.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

http://www.diystompboxes.com/smfforum/
http://music-electronics-forum.com/ (the former AMPAGE)
http://electro-music.com
http://www.govloop.com/forum

That's probably a few too many.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Only GC .....


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I'll look at other forums when I google search for information if they come up but GC is the only forum I participate in or even read regularly. I'm comfortable with the knowledge base, members and general tone of the posts here.


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

The Gear Page
I Love Fuzz
Stomp Box Zone (Boss forum)
Delcamp (classical guitar)
TDPRI

I've made accounts on pretty much all of the other ones I can find, but don't visit them with any regularity.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Metalguitarist.org


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

bluzfish said:


> I'll look at other forums when I google search for information if they come up but GC is the only forum I participate in or even read regularly. I'm comfortable with the knowledge base, members and general tone of the posts here.


GC is a very comfortable & trustworthy site alright. It's a good group.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

nsmb.com-mountain biking
mtbr.com - mountain biking
clubtread - hiking/outdoors
autos.ca - cars
birding.bc.ca - birds
escapeforum.org - travel trailers (we just bought one)

Just generally an occasional poster on any of these forums but lots of interesting info & lively discussion available depending on your interests.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> Metalguitarist.org


Damn, I didn't know that existed. I don't think I'm metal enough anymore /UU\ , but it'd be cool to check it out.

- - - Updated - - -

The Gear Page (I go there for gear and to reaffirm that me getting banned was a blessing)
Prepared Society (whatever. I'll make pickles outta your garbage and live forever)
adult baby
Ernie Ball

I was also on the weber bbq forum, but iirc, everything was in another language or something. or maybe I just dreamt I was on it. I don't know. Leave me alone.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I peek in many because I learn a lot from the www, but I am probably most active here.

MyLesPaul is probably second to here.

During the NHL playoffs, I go to JCF online (Jackson Charvel site) because I have talked playoffs with those guys for years.

Kramer Forum...I believe I was recommended by someone there (who is also here) to come here.

Very little Facebook but because the audience is selected, I do post something funny there once in a while if I run into a good vid or pic.

pipesmagazine forum because I like to burn a bowl of tobacco once in a while (but that is a very new forum for me).

CKA (Canada Kicks Ass) which is somewhat politics/current events focused but does have a broad spectrum of topics covered.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

porn mostly....but not the weird kind from Japan or Germany.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

sportshoopla.com <---- stick to the hockey boards, or it gets pretty messy. i think it started out as a college football board, but we carved out a little home there.
was at the espn hockey boards for years before that, but it became a cesspool, so a bunch of us migrated and started fresh

used to go to thegearpage, but it got kind of too big and recycled the same threads over and over.
used to go to fark.com for news/humour, but that started taking up too much time, and also got too big (uncontrolled)

that's about it. twitter has replaced much of it, though I am mainly a lurker on there anyways. (news, sports, humour, pictures of pretty girls)


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

In addition to this place I also spend some time at Talk Bass (Since I got my fretless) and also at a small forum called AxeTalk.

There are a number of others I pop into now & then, and an even greater number of forums I no longer frequent--some died, some changed, some just wren't that interesting.
Ones I still stop by & post at are the Fender forum (official one), Ibanez Collectors World & a Christian-based one which includes all sorts of topics/threads.

There was a sports one I used to frequent quite a lot, but it died when new people took over and a bunch of us left for a new forum, which lasted for a few years before the people who ran it no longer had the time to do so and shut it down. Every now & then I do pop in at the Chris Creamer forum--which covers sports as well as logos.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i mostly use just this one and guitarforums.com. i used to be on many forums for guitars, motorcycles, fishing, cycling, flight simming, religion, cooking, music, computers. circumstances are constantly changing. these days i spend more time doing stuff than being on the web. back then i was kinda stuck in the house alot. i use forums to learn about things.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Like many of you, i'm registred to many forums but never post.
I always feel comfortable here, it's small and relax.

Sometime I post on: offsetguitrs.com and tdpri.

TGP is only for gear reviews.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Guitars Canada is one of the few I check every day but I am a member on many others.

The first I subscribed to, and still do, is the folk and blues forum Mudcat Cafe. Also Mandolin Cafe, Telecaster forum, Ukulele underground, Resonator forum, the Acoustic Guitar forum.

The Gear Page and I have an on again off again relationship. The gun chat there bugs me, as does the almost jingoistic hyper-americanism, never mind the redneckism. I've been asked to leave a couple of times. Stuff that would get a "like" here would get me tarred and feathered there.

For the record, few forums are as well moderated as this one.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Here and atlasf1/autosport.com forums are the only two I visit almost every day and post regularly on, although I often read some stuff on TDPRI and TGP, but post very very rarely.

Over the years I've registered on a zillion forums that I never participated in or no longer participate in.

Neil


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm just here. As mentioned above, I'll also hit other forums 
for info/reviews of whatever topic I want to find out about.



adcandour said:


> Damn, I didn't know that existed. I don't think I'm metal enough anymore /UU\ , but it'd be cool to check it out.


Go check out Map of Metal for some cool history.
Click and drag the map around.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

adcandour said:


> The Gear Page (I go there for gear and to reaffirm that me getting banned was a blessing).


How hard is it to get banned? I swore a lot & said that the EHX Soul Food was a good buy in a "hate EXH" topic, but that was it.

Me? Here. A few times a day.
TGP (reviews)
Was Harmony Central before the change( got too frustrated that the deals page stuff can't be shipped to Calgary!)
I'm about to leave FB for a year.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

In all seriousness, when I used to have cars that spent a lot of time on jacks, being repaired, modded etc, I spent a lot more time on forums. But once I bought a car that's just meant to be driven, I don't really have much use for them.
there was a forum for cottagers, that I was a regular at, but it closed down.

then for a long time I was a regular poster at a deals forum, redflagdeals.com, but the style and inconsistency of moderation in the discussion areas became insufferable so I rarely visit.

Most other forums I lurk a little or go to grab whatever info I was looking for, and leave.

I drop in at FB maybe once every 2 weeks to share a pic or see what some folks have been up to.


I come to GC mostly for the BST section and The Pub area.
after awhile "NGD!" pages get a little dull.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

bzrkrage said:


> How hard is it to get banned? I swore a lot & said that the EHX Soul Food was a good buy in a "hate EXH" topic, but that was it.



Some moron there started a post that said bats are stupid and a few other negative things about bats. I reposted his post but put his username in wherever he had 'bats' in.

That got me a temporary ban. They said that the forum's "no derogatory comments about another member" had to be strictly enforced. 

I figured that anywhere that I can get a temp ban for that was absolutely ridiculous so I have only gone back when looking for something to buy - I never post there.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

smorgdonkey said:


> Some moron there started a post that said bats are stupid and a few other negative things about bats. I reposted his post but put his username in wherever he had 'bats' in.
> 
> That got me a temporary ban. They said that the forum's "no derogatory comments about another member" had to be strictly enforced.
> 
> I figured that anywhere that I can get a temp ban for that was absolutely ridiculous so I have only gone back when looking for something to buy - I never post there.


lol.
always thought you were batshit crazy


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Epic Ski in the fall and winter.
I used to visit Harmony Central but it's pretty dead these days. I rarely go there.
I also go to JW.org on a regular basis but it's not a forum. But there is lots of interesting information there that can be found.
That is it for me.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

deadear said:


> vintage sled, canadian cyclist, xc skier forum, faster skier, sno goer


Not Epic Ski?


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> I also go to JW.org on a regular basis but it's not a forum. But there is lots of interesting information there that can be found.


Oh no there isn't!!!!!!


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

This is the only guitar forum that I read every day, and that I post on. I will occasionally go to tdpri.com, strat-talk.com, squier-talk.com. My main forum is chess.com, I presently have 15 online chess games in progress with players from all over the world. I have been playing chess since 1956.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

rhh7 said:


> This is the only guitar forum that I read every day, and that I post on. I will occasionally go to tdpri.com, strat-talk.com, squier-talk.com. My main forum is chess.com,_* I presently have 15 online chess games in progress*_ with players from all over the world. I have been playing chess since 1956.


Wow! I have always admired chess players. I just don't have the patience to learn and or play. Maybe someday. Who knows.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2014)

I play email chess (use to) with my brothers. However, the site we used (postcardchess) is
having problems. I checked out chess.com since seeing the link (tnx rhh7), but, you and anyone
you want to play with has to register. I'll have to google around tomorrow to find something else.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I peruse a lot of forums for reviews and answers to questions in google. I just post on GC and occasionally on TGP. This is the only forum I check several times per day. If I subscribed to and post on any other forums I would have to quit my job.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I go to :

http://www.guitarforums.com/
http://nikonites.com/

I'm in a lot of other forums, if you see my userid, it's most probably me.  But I only regularly post in here, and the other two I mentioned above.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

rhh7 said:


> , strat-talk.com,



a forum so infuriating, so annoying, i stopped going there. never in my life have i seen so many closed minds. i swear to all that's holy this is true:

one day i went in there and saw a thread complaining about why there's never any innovation with electric guitar. the very next thread was about those compensated frets. everyone in that thread was complaining how it couldn't possibly work. steve vai be dammed. haven't been back since.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

-I have learned a lot about gear on TGP and here. don't go to TGP very much anymore. Fractal Audio forum, mostly just to learn stuff, the AXE FX is very deep. 

I mostly use the web to read and learn about stuff that interests me (mostly history), and a small amount of business related stuff, otherwise, I am not on the computer very much.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

bzrkrage said:


> How hard is it to get banned? I swore a lot & said that the EHX Soul Food was a good buy in a "hate EXH" topic, but that was it.
> 
> Me? Here. A few times a day.
> TGP (reviews)
> ...


I thought it was too easy, but that's just my perspective


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Just this one.

I spend some time on news sites and youtube, but I don't spend any time on other forums.

Tried TGP and HC but didn't enjoy the snobbery at TGP and the haters at HC.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Was on a Harley based one for a while about 10 years ago. One of those meet and greet things. One thing lead to another and we've now been married for 9 years. Now it's just this one.


----------



## JeremyP (Jan 10, 2012)

Most read is BYOC, really decent group of dudes there. A ton of Canadians  As far as posting the only places I post are here or BYOC. 


BYOC forum
Diystompboxes.com
Freestompboxes.org
tagboard fx layouts forum. 
Madbean
gearpage


----------

